# My Sheep are Thin



## equinecpa (Mar 21, 2011)

I moved my small flock of Painted Desert sheep from TX to CO last May. They did fine during the summer, staying fat eating almost nothing like they usually do but come November they dropped weight really fast. I attribute that to the cold and their metabolism not being used to the temps. They didn't have access to lush pasture during the summer so the only thing that changed with their environment from summer to winter is the temperatures.

I've more than doubled their rations and they still aren't putting on weight. My Katahdin ram purchased here is fat as can be, and the lambs though they aren't growing as fast as I'd like are good and round.

4 Ewes have nursing babies, and the other 5 are non pregnant yearling or ewes whose babies were weaned around Christmas.

The ewes get about 1# 12% mixed grain each day and about as much grass hay as they will eat without wasting half of it (I'd guess 20# of hay amongst them daily). This is more than 3% of their body weight as I doubt any of the ewes weigh #100 and some of the yearlings probably are only about 50#. I separate the ewes at night to make sure others don't eat their rations. Per "Sheep 201" a good rule of thumb is 1# of grain per nursing ewe. 

They have all been wormed regularly (last time in Dec), have access to salt block and I add minerals and kelp to their grain daily.

I need to either buy them some alfalfa or up their grain-which do you think would work best to fatten them up? The easiest item to add would be perhaps mixing corn with their grain? I believe it also has heating qualities? I also read on Sheep 201 "Most ewes will lose weight during lactation. Weight loss during lactation affects protein requirements. The more weight ewes lose, the higher their protein requirement will be." -which to me means perhaps Alfalfa would be a better choice?

What in your experience is best for keeping weight on during winter months?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

What wormer are you using and is it the right one used the right way? I'd have the vet do fecals and see if your wormer isn't effective enough.


----------



## equinecpa (Mar 21, 2011)

Wormed with Privermectin-recommended sheep dose. Eyelids look OK.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Would also recommend fecals. In some areas the dewormers are not working well.
You have a good idea, Alfalfa will help get them to gain weight. Ewes are using a lot of their energy to make milk, so extras, specially in colder climes are usually needed.

My animals also changed states last Nov. They also need a lot more feed, as the hay here, does not seem to have the high mineral nutritional content my hay in Oregon had..
So they need a lot more hay here in VA to keep their weight up.


----------



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

Do you live in a selenium deficient area? If so perhaps they are lacking in that. It can definitely cause animals who are eating well but not gaining to not gain.


----------



## zephyrcreek (Mar 30, 2012)

I think 20lbs of hay daily for that many sheep is an extremly small amount. I have Romeldale sheep, a larger breed, and feed about 70-80lbs a day. I am feeding 7 adult sheep, three of which are nursing twins. 

Forage should always be the foundation of your feeding program. Grain should be utilized for that little extra during times of need, gestation and lactation. I'm not sure about your area, but much of the US experienced drought conditions last year. Drought often leads to less nutritional value in hay and grain crops. We experienced a major drought in my area last year, and I am actually upping the feed to my animals right now. I am supplementing with beet pulp, distillers grains, and alfalfa cubes.


----------



## Remuda1 (Oct 26, 2011)

An additional benefit of alfalfa is that it is high in calcium. I'm in Texas..... Drought City. I've had to increase alfalfa to them at the very least by half over last year.... It will get the weight back in them in fairly short order. Last year there was enough forage through the winter and spring that I didn't need to change my feed plan in order to maintain weight on my lactating ewes, even those with twins. Amazing to see how fast those babies can suck the weight off of them.....


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Acclimating can be tough on animals. Altitude, dryness of the air, feed changes, etc. Don't make a lot of sudden changes, up the protien slowly and stay with a goal to slowly improve their condition....James


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

I also agree that 20 lbs of hay between 9 adult sheep, half of which are nursing, is a very small amount. Can you up their roughage amount at all? Acclimating can be hard on animals. Although in the wilds (and under some husbandry methods) nomadic sheep do travel great distances under their own power, they do so slowly enough to acclimate as they move. This just can't happen when we move them from point A to point B.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I agree not alot of hay so yeah some additional alfalfa would help all round. I do like to feed roasted or micronized soybean when i can get it. Has the oil in and 30% ? protein if I remember right.


----------

